

Accidental art: when data visualization goes beautifully wrong - luu
http://accidental-art.tumblr.com/

======
carsongross
I find Nanex's market analysis of HFT terrifyingly beautiful at times:

[http://www.nanex.net/flashcrash/CCircleDay.html](http://www.nanex.net/flashcrash/CCircleDay.html)

